# Looking for Sub- Harrisburg, Pa. e-shore



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

Will probably need truck/driver/blower for a subdivision. Zero travel, ya gotta get out and blow snow. 20 homes, gonna have to backdrag all of them. + sidewalks and part not hit w/ backdrag, plus walks and plow the street. Your new home for quite awhile if you are interested. Spreader would be nice but not necessary. Pending contract, so not a sure thing, but contact me anyway, more on the way if this one's a no-go, all will be on East Shore of Harrisburg. Gotta be a pro, if this one works out, you'll be glad you e-mailed me.

[email protected]


----------

